# Nomi maschili



## Fantastica (24 Gennaio 2014)

Corso
Tancredi
Manfredi
Riccardo
Guido
Diego


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Corso
> Tancredi
> Manfredi
> Riccardo
> ...


Uno peggio dell'altro, che te lo dico a fare. Guido. Il meno peggio forse è Tancredi. Forse.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno peggio dell'altro, che te lo dico a fare. Guido. Il meno peggio forse è Tancredi. Forse.


Piacciono a me.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Piacciono a me.


Nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## Principessa (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Corso
> Tancredi
> Manfredi
> Riccardo
> ...


Riccardo mi piace 
Dà l'idea di un tizio che è allegro quando può e serio quando deve esserlo.


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Riccardo mi piace
> Dà l'idea di un tizio che è allegro quando può e serio quando deve esserlo.


*Bellissimo e per me molto  famgilare.*


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2014)

riccardo mi piace
Aggiungo:
Tommaso
Lorenzo
Samuele
Filippo 
jacopo


Ovviamente mio marito li ha bocciati tutti e i miei figli si chiamano diversamente


----------



## scrittore (24 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> riccardo mi piace
> Aggiungo:
> Tommaso
> Lorenzo
> ...


io direi:
Sephirot 
Kaled
Raoul 
Astrid
Cloud
Oliver


----------



## Fantastica (24 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aggiungo:
> 
> Jacopo


Aggiungo!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandro, Valerio, Marco, Massimo. Jacopo non si può sentì.


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2014)

Gabriele
Filippo
Dimitri
Francesco
Damiano


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> Gabriele
> Filippo
> *Dimitri
> *Francesco
> Damiano


EH?!


----------



## Fantastica (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alessandro, Valerio, Marco, Massimo. Jacopo non si può sentì.


Il tuo orecchio raffinato è ben illustrato difatti da ciò che posti in Hellraiser


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il tuo orecchio raffinato è ben illustrato difatti da ciò che posti in Hellraiser


Ti perdono perchè sei ignorante ma non è colpa tua.


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> EH?!



eh, cosa?

c'è anche la canzone

_oh, Natascia, hai fatto tu la piscia?
sì Dimitri, ne ho fatti dieci litri_

sulle note del casacioff:singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> eh, cosa?
> 
> c'è anche la canzone
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> eh, cosa?
> 
> c'è anche la canzone
> 
> ...


Ma sembra come i sardi. Hai presente i sardi di Mai dire Gol di anni fa? Erano Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo. E insomma c'era sto Nico il sardo che aveva tutti fratelli/figli/parenti con nomi sardi allucinanti e poi spuntava uno che si chiamava Franco. Ecco, uguale, ma al contrario. Ma non è che andavi dalla Gialappa pure tu?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alessandro, Valerio, Marco, Massimo. Jacopo non si può sentì.


Invece Valerio e Massimo si?


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sembra come i sardi. Hai presente i sardi di Mai dire Gol di anni fa? Erano Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo. E insomma c'era sto Nico il sardo che aveva tutti fratelli/figli/parenti con nomi sardi allucinanti e poi spuntava uno che si chiamava Franco. Ecco, uguale, ma al contrario. Ma non è che andavi dalla Gialappa pure tu?



ma perchè, è strano Dimitri?

allora Demetrio, che è più italiano, va bene?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece Valerio e Massimo si?


Cazzo se sì. Valeria anche al femminile. Massima in effetti no.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo se sì. Valeria anche al femminile. Massima in effetti no.


Valeria un filino meglio
Massimo è comunissimo e vecchio. (sarà che ne ho uno in famiglia )


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



tu la conoscevi la canzone?
è una roba delle elementari, tipo Cicciobombo cannoniere:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Corso
> Tancredi
> Manfredi
> Riccardo
> ...



Quello dei miei tre figli. Appena arrivo a sei... posto i nomi. 



Scenetta in sanitaria: mi ritrovo alla cassa con accanto un altro papà, si discute e si parla di prezzi, della vita di quanto è pesante ecc...... E dico io: si è pesante, e pensa pensa a me che ho tre figli ! 
Mi risponde: ah si ? hai tre figli? e quanti anni hanno?
Rispondo: 8-13 e quasi due mesi.
Mi risponde: ecco non ti lamentare io ne ho quattro uno di otto uno di cinque uno di tre e uno di quasi un anno. 
E io rispondo: "traumatizzato.... condoglianze!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Valeria un filino meglio
> Massimo è comunissimo e vecchio. (sarà che ne ho uno in famiglia )


E vabbè, chisse ne frega se è comune.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> *ma perchè, è strano Dimitri?
> *
> allora Demetrio, che è più italiano, va bene?


No, macchè, è comunissimo nella steppa. Demetrio ok.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E vabbè, chisse ne frega se è comune.


Ecco io invece è una cosa che guardo


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*

Ragazzi ma claudio?aristocratico,famoso,storico,da cazzo esplosivo e nerbuto.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco io invece è una cosa che guardo


Perchè?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Corso
> Tancredi
> Manfredi
> Riccardo
> ...



I nomi del futuro in italia saranno :

Hi Jain
Ho Jun
Alì Abdu
Allah
Hon shi Eh


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2014)

Astolfo
Adeodato
Ildefonso
Ruilio
Esquilio
Primiano
Secondino
Bertillo
Goffredo
Alfredo
Ivano


----------



## passante (24 Gennaio 2014)

Gregorio. anche se devo dire che pure Aragorn e Sherlock non sono male.


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao 

Levy
Schajan
Linus
Mika
Orell
Pavel
ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

Tommaso, Matteo, Luca, Andrea, Francesco, Mauro, Riccardo, Sandro :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tommaso, Matteo, *Luca*, Andrea, Francesco, Mauro, Riccardo, Sandro :mrgreen:



:inlove:

ci aggiungo anche Lorenzo, anche se i nomi lunghi non mi piacciono molto in genere.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> ci aggiungo anche Lorenzo, anche se i nomi lunghi non mi piacciono molto in genere.


Si brava anche Lorenzo mi piace :up:


----------



## Buscopann (24 Gennaio 2014)

Con Riccardo gioco in casa, visto che mio figlio si chiama così.

A me piacevano tanto anche Davide e Alessio.

Con i nomi maschili comunque si ha meno scelta. Quelli belli son pochi. con quelli femminili ci si può sbizzarrire

Buscopann


----------



## Innominata (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> ci aggiungo anche Lorenzo, anche se i nomi lunghi non mi piacciono molto in genere.


:inlove: Lorenzo

Mi piace molto Nataniele, ma non piace a nessuno


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> :inlove: Lorenzo
> 
> Mi piace molto Nataniele, ma non piace a nessuno


è lunghissimo e impronunciabile all'estero (ok, ok, non gliene frega a nessuno di questa cosa, ma a me e ai miei amici -sparsi per mezzo mondo- sì)...ma è Nàtaniele (ammetto, un orrore :unhappyo Natàniele o Natanièle?


----------



## passante (24 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mi piace molto Nataniele, ma non piace a nessuno


 e ci mancherebbe  :carneval::carneval:ma poi non è natana*e*le?

comunque, oltre a gregorio che suggerisco fortemente per tutti i vostri figlioli, a me piace anche Matteo e Francesco (che sarebbe stato il nome di mio figlio, se lo avessi avuto) . però sono più banali, che te lo dico a fa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con Riccardo gioco in casa, visto che mio figlio si chiama così.
> 
> A me piacevano tanto anche Davide e Alessio.
> 
> ...


Tutti nomi da re. Mi piacciono i nomi da re, come Enrico o Giorgio.


----------



## passante (24 Gennaio 2014)

scusate, ma perché mi avete rubinato questo post: 



passante ha detto:


> Gregorio. anche se devo dire che pure Aragorn e Sherlock non sono male.


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

gregorio era un suggerimento vero, capisco che sia un filo impegnativo, capisco anche che non piaccia, ma è un nome di uso corrente, mica un insulto.

Sherlock no, scherzavo, evidentemente; per chi vede il telefilm della BBC è evidente che c'era un'associazione mentale precisa. Aragorn segue come associazione delle successive associazioni...  

...non mi dilungo.  ma perché un rosso   ?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> scusate, ma perché mi avete rubinato questo post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rubinik è passato anche da te. Ricaricava il fucile a pallettoni (in modo assurdo, direi, ma tant'è. dare rossi a te, poi, mi sa da fuori di testa proprio...)


----------



## passante (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> rubinik è passato anche da te. Ricaricava il fucile a pallettoni


ah, lo dava un po' in giro... eh vabbe' ma poteva darmi un verde allora :mrgreen:


----------



## Alessandra (24 Gennaio 2014)

Procolo
Ermenegildo
Catello
Eligio
Gianmaria


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ah, lo dava un po' in giro... eh vabbe' ma poteva darmi un verde allora :mrgreen:



in effetti...


----------



## Alessandra (24 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> io direi:
> Sephirot
> Kaled
> Raoul
> ...



ma Astrid non e' mica femminile???


----------



## Buscopann (24 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ma Astrid non e' mica femminile???



Ecco..in effetti ho fatto finta di nulla..Ma vedo che non sono l'unico ad averlo notato.
Ma ormai se ne sentono di tutti i colori

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Levy
> Schajan
> ...





passante ha detto:


> scusate, ma perché mi avete rubinato questo post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao 

è tutto a posto ... 
e siccome non può rubinare due volte, 
lo postiamo nuovamente ...  



sienne


----------



## Alessandra (24 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco..in effetti ho fatto finta di nulla..Ma vedo che non sono l'unico ad averlo notato.
> Ma ormai se ne sentono di tutti i colori
> 
> Buscopann



http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrid

ecco...confermato....e' SOLO femminile! :mrgreen:


Andrea e' maschile solo in Italia...
Simone in Germania e' femminile...

Astrid e' sempre e solo per vikingona...non per vichingo...


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2014)

Marco Cristiano e Leone.


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao MK

infatti. Il maschile nel territorio di lingua tedesca sarebbe
Andreas ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrid
> 
> ecco...confermato....e' SOLO femminile! :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


già, ma siamo gi unici a non sbagliare in questo. La radice è Andros (gen di Aner), una delle due radici per la designare la maschilità nel mondo greco; in latino il corrispettivo è Vir (da cui: virile). Ti pare un nome da mettere a una bimba? Beata ignoranza...


----------



## Alessandra (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> già, ma siamo gi unici a non sbagliare in questo. La radice è Andros (gen di Aner), una delle due radici per la designare la maschilità nel mondo greco; in latino il corrispettivo è Vir (da cui: virile). Ti pare un nome da mettere a una bimba? Beata ignoranza...




hahaahahah!!!! conosco una coppia qui...
lui italiano...Andrea...
lei romena...Andrea...


andros su una bimba...no dai....meglio lady Oscar...


----------



## Alessandra (24 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MK
> 
> infatti. Il maschile nel territorio di lingua tedesca sarebbe
> Andreas ...
> ...



diventa quasi esotico con quella S finale :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> diventa quasi esotico con quella S finale :mrgreen:


io parlavo del significato del nome, con o senza S. Io, da femmina, se i miei mi avessere chiamato "virile" o "uomo" li avrei citati appena diventata maggiorenne, scusa :mrgreen:


----------



## Alessandra (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io parlavo del significato del nome, con o senza S. Io, da femmina, se i miei mi avessere chiamato "virile" o "uomo" li avrei citati appena diventata maggiorenne, scusa :mrgreen:



pienamente d'accordo :mrgreen::up:


----------



## Buscopann (24 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Marco Cristiano e *Leone*.


No te prego. E che è? Leone il cane fifone?







Buscopann


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No te prego. E che è? Leone il cane fifone?
> 
> Buscopann


Ahahahah già :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alessandro, Valerio, Marco, Massimo. Jacopo non si può sentì.


Uno di questi che ti piacciono è il vero nome di Elio.


----------



## Flavia (24 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> scusate, ma perché mi avete rubinato questo post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gregorio è un nome elegante
trovo molto belli anche
Francesco e Filippo

P.S: anche a me regalano rossi
anche solo per un ciao
non te la prendere


----------



## Flavia (24 Gennaio 2014)

ripensandoci anche
Angelo, Ettore, ed Ottavio
sono nomi che mi piacciono tanto


----------



## Principessa (24 Gennaio 2014)

A me piacciono:
Elio - è il suo secondo nome, il primo è uno di quelli che piacciono a JB 
Jonathan 
Martin 
Angelo
Massimo 
Tommaso


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Gregorio è un nome elegante
> trovo molto belli anche
> Francesco e Filippo
> 
> ...


sai che... è un po' che lo voglio dire... a me rossi pochissimi. A parte Erutteo, dico. 'sta cosa non mi piace tanto. Sarò mica raccomandata senza saperlo? Sindrome di Scaiola?


----------



## Flavia (24 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che... è un po' che lo voglio dire... a me rossi pochissimi. A parte Erutteo, dico. 'sta cosa non mi piace tanto. Sarò mica raccomandata senza saperlo? Sindrome di Scaiola?


cara Sbri
personalmente sui rossi
ho una mia filosofia di pensiero:
chissene!
hai la scaiolite?
mi contagi?
cerco qualcuno
che paghi i lavori straordinari
del condominio, 
a mia insaputa


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> cara Sbri
> personalmente sui rossi
> ho una mia filosofia di pensiero:
> chissene!
> ...


no... di quelli ho la percezione esatta pure io:unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (24 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no... di quelli ho la percezione esatta pure io:unhappy:


se non è possibbbile 
qualunquemente
non è possibbile
peccato...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

I figli il nome se lo danno da soli. Li guardi e capisci qual è il loro nome.
Come le canzoni nascono già con le parole


----------



## scrittore (25 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ma Astrid non e' mica femminile???


Anche andrea in certi stati lo e'... in realta sono bisex 
Integro... ho letto gli altri messaggini... ok astrid va escluso dalla lista.. peccato pero.. i miei personaggi nei gdr li chiamo quasi sempre cosi


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli il nome se lo danno da soli. Li guardi e capisci qual è il loro nome.
> Come le canzoni nascono già con le parole


Allora MAX ...a lui
e STELLA. ....per lei


----------



## andrea53 (25 Gennaio 2014)

*Grazie,*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tommaso, Matteo, Luca, Andrea, Francesco, Mauro, Riccardo, Sandro :mrgreen:


 per il numero 4


----------



## andrea53 (25 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> già, ma siamo gi unici a non sbagliare in questo. La radice è Andros (gen di Aner), una delle due radici per la designare la maschilità nel mondo greco; in latino il corrispettivo è Vir (da cui: virile). Ti pare un nome da mettere a una bimba? Beata ignoranza...


Brava perdio!!!:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> pienamente d'accordo :mrgreen::up:


:up:


----------



## profumodispezie (25 Gennaio 2014)

Agiungo:

Marcello
Giorgio
Edoardo
E poi due nomi particolari: Aldo, il nome di mio papà e Carlo, il femminile del nome di una mia carissima zia. I nomi che ti ricordano gli affetti, checchè ne dicano, sono sempre i più belli.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che... è un po' che lo voglio dire... a me rossi pochissimi. A parte Erutteo, dico. 'sta cosa non mi piace tanto. Sarò mica raccomandata senza saperlo? Sindrome di Scaiola?


Anche io pochissimi (rossi) ma chissene ... E no non sono ricchiamandata  Tantomeno dagli "amichi" di scatola            P.s gli eventuali errori ortografici sono voluti


----------



## lunaiena (25 Gennaio 2014)

Che bello quanti nomi
dopo me lo leggo


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Che bello quanti nomi
> dopo me lo leggo


Donato
Rossano
Giustino
Smeraldo
Emerenziano
Frustrato
Salvato
Ferruccio
Vitruvio
Alceo
Omero
Perone
Tibio
Livio
Ossuto
Barabba


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Che bello quanti nomi
> dopo me lo leggo


Isidoro
Castoro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2014)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Agiungo:
> 
> Marcello
> Giorgio
> ...


Marcello è bellissimo e sta tornando in auge alla grande


----------



## Fantastica (25 Gennaio 2014)

Carlo, bellissimo. Ci avevo pensato prima di addormentarmi, a Carlo


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

Qualcosa tipo serial killer? 
Jacob
Adam
Abel  
Malcom
Samuel


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Qualcosa tipo serial killer?
> Jacob
> Adam
> Abel
> ...


Qualcosa in italiano no, eh?


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcosa in italiano no, eh?


uhm...no dai..l'italiano non va più di moda...stiamo andando sempre più verso la multietnia e la multiculturalità ...
se ti chiami Carlo o Maurizio oggi qualche irlandese o new yorkese benpensante può immaginarsi che sei figlio di qualche boss o al più che i tuoi hanno una pizzeria a napoli...

e fidati..certi stati ci vanno giù pesante con i preconcetti.... *Joey*


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> uhm...no dai..l'italiano non va più di moda...stiamo andando sempre più verso la multietnia e la multiculturalità ...
> se ti chiami Carlo o Maurizio oggi qualche irlandese o new yorkese benpensante può immaginarsi che sei figlio di qualche boss o al più che i tuoi hanno una pizzeria a napoli...
> 
> e fidati..certi stati ci vanno giù pesante con i preconcetti.... *Joey*


Madonna, ma che vorresti chiamare un figlio come un nick del cazzo su un forum? Mica mi chiamo Joey davvero, eh.


----------



## Gian (27 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alessandro, Valerio, Marco, Massimo.


questi 4 nomi sono molto belli, stavolta sono d'accordissimo con JB.
:up:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> uhm...no dai..l'italiano non va più di moda...stiamo andando sempre più verso la multietnia e la multiculturalità ...
> *se ti chiami Carlo o Maurizio oggi qualche irlandese o new yorkese benpensante può immaginarsi che sei figlio di qualche boss o al più che i tuoi hanno una pizzeria a napoli...
> 
> *e fidati..certi stati ci vanno giù pesante con i preconcetti.... *Joey*


Se ti chiami Micheal o Stephen Esposito lo penserei anch'io che sei figlio di qualche boss mafioso della little Italy Newyorchese.
Se ti chiamo Marco o Giovanni Esposito nessuno potrebbe dubitare che invece sei semplicemente italiano.

Buscopann


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se ti chiami Micheal o Stephen Esposito lo penserei anch'io che sei figlio di qualche boss mafioso della little Italy Newyorchese.
> Se ti chiamo Marco o Giovanni Esposito nessuno potrebbe dubitare che invece sei semplicemente italiano.
> 
> Buscopann


Cosa c'è di diverso in quello che ho scritto? Gli altri stati ci vanno giù pesante con i preconcetti.

Mi chiamo Marco Esposito, nato a napoli e in trasferta a new york...e li che conta ... 
quando torni in italia sei quello che sei sempre stato.

Ad ogni modo era solo una piccola provocazione la mia.. ;-)


----------



## Fantastica (27 Gennaio 2014)

A me Maurizio come Fabrizio ripugnano. 
Mi pare che in pole position, tra quelli non troppo comuni, per ora ci siano  (*lunaiena* lo vuole originale, eh! Mica "Marco" che piace anche a me ma ce n'è un fottio):

Riccardo
Marcello
Lorenzo
Carlo


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Sarà:

Samuele.
Così è deciso.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

ho letto tutto 
ci sono un sacco di nomi belli :

gregorio mi piace ma è stato bocciato 
Corso mi piace idem come sopra 



Io ho proposto :
Guglielmo è il mio preferito ma è stato bocciato
Adamo bocciato ( anzi ridono e non lo prendono sul seriovai a capire)
Filippo rimandato
Samuele Rimandato 
Ettore bocciato
Attilio bocciato
Giacomo bocciato 


abbiamo comunque deciso di fare foglietti dei 
nomi rimandati metterli in un'urna e fare un'estrazione...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ho letto tutto
> ci sono un sacco di nomi belli :
> 
> gregorio mi piace ma è stato bocciato
> ...


Poi lo guarderai e vedrai che è un Giovanni o un Giacomo o, se il primo vagito sarà "Miiii", Aldo. :carneval:
Che ne dici di Bruno?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi lo guarderai e vedrai che è un Giovanni o un Giacomo o, se il primo vagito sarà "Miiii", Aldo. :carneval:
> Che ne dici di Bruno?



Oddio Bruno non mi piace...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Oddio Bruno non mi piace...


A me sì. Lo dicevo però da Brunetta in modalità kreti :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sì. Lo dicevo però da Brunetta in modalità kreti :mrgreen:



non avevo capito...
ti facevo più seria:mrgreen:


E' che i Bruno che conosco non sono il massimo....
dirai ovvio ma non è una battuta


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

...che ne pensi di
*Gerardo*
 e di 
*Giordano*?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non avevo capito...
> ti facevo più seria:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


La proiezione delle caratteristiche negative influenza moltissimo la scelta.
Sto cercando un nome maschile che abbia in sé l'idea di luminoso.


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La proiezione delle caratteristiche negative influenza moltissimo la scelta.
> Sto cercando un nome maschile che abbia in sé l'idea di luminoso.


LUCIO, LUCA e...LUCIGNOLO.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> LUCIO, LUCA e...LUCIGNOLO.


Pensavo a qualcosa che fosse l'equivalente di Chiara. Mi sembrava giusto per il figlio di Luna.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Oh santo cielo! Mi sono resta conto che sarebbe giusto Elio :mexican:


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo a qualcosa che fosse l'equivalente di Chiara. Mi sembrava giusto per il figlio di Luna.



...Claretto?????


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo! Mi sono resta conto che sarebbe giusto Elio :mexican:



forse EUGENIO,
 sarebbe più idoneo.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> LUCIO, LUCA e...LUCIGNOLO.



Luca piace molto a mio marito...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo! Mi sono resta conto che sarebbe giusto Elio :mexican:


Elio mi sa troppo di soffocante


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Elio mi sa troppo di soffocante


Non c'è il nome di una montagna o di un torrente che sia adattabile?
Io pensavo a quella luminosità fresca e brillante.


----------



## Innominata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La proiezione delle caratteristiche negative influenza moltissimo la scelta.
> Sto cercando un nome maschile che abbia in sé l'idea di luminoso.


A me un'idea dolce e luminosa la da' Gabriele. Peccato che mi ricordi certi santuari abruzzesi e umbri che mi confondono l'idea dell' Arcangelo! Anche il mio preferito rimane Guglielmo, che mi fu bocciato perché mi ricordava (troppo) un mio amico che era una fucina di tante cose amene. Oltre al Nataniele, o Nathan già citato mi piacciono Giona, Ivano, Neri , Martino. Ah, Mattia mi piace, mi è' sempre piaciuto, ma mi fu risposto :"si, 'n' altro po'..."


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non c'è il nome di una montagna o di un torrente che sia adattabile*?
> Io pensavo a quella luminosità fresca e brillante.



non direi


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c'è il nome di una montagna o di un torrente che sia adattabile?
> Io pensavo a quella luminosità fresca e brillante.


Fotone? Fotovoltaico?
...
Fotone Lunaiena, vieni alla lavagna...

suona bene, no?


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fotone? Fotovoltaico?
> ...
> Fotone Lunaiena, vieni alla lavagna...
> 
> suona bene, no?


bello FOTONE... dè mamma sua!!!


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c'è il nome di una montagna o di un torrente che sia adattabile?
> Io pensavo a quella luminosità fresca e brillante.



a me piace tanto Dora, che bel nome, ma ovviamente non esiste il maschile


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non direi





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fotone? Fotovoltaico?
> ...
> Fotone Lunaiena, vieni alla lavagna...
> 
> suona bene, no?



Può essere anche solo il suono.
Oh ho io sta fissa che per tuo figlio ci voglia un nome luminoso, magari tu ne vuoi uno forte e cupo e ti va bene Lupo, Orso, Olmo.


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me piace tanto Dora, che bel nome, ma ovviamente non esiste il maschile


si può sempre declinare in Doretto
...come Claretto.
Doretto...hai fatto la pipì????
carino.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me piace tanto Dora, che bel nome, ma ovviamente non esiste il maschile


Doroteo/Teodoro?


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere anche solo il suono.
> Oh ho io sta fissa che per tuo figlio ci voglia un nome luminoso, magari tu ne vuoi uno forte e cupo e ti va bene Lupo, Orso, Olmo.


prova ad infilare un dito nella presa del bagno...
vedrai che illuminazione!!!
sicuramente il nome dopo ti esce.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me piace tanto Dora, che bel nome, ma ovviamente non esiste il maschile


Baltea o Riparia?  :mrgreen: Conosco una Dora, una volta in veneto era un nome diffuso.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> prova ad infilare un dito nella presa del bagno...
> vedrai che illuminazione!!!
> sicuramente il nome dopo ti esce.


Peter è quello che suggerisci tu?


----------



## Innominata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere anche solo il suono.
> Oh ho io sta fissa che per tuo figlio ci voglia un nome luminoso, magari tu ne vuoi uno forte e cupo e ti va bene Lupo, Orso, Olmo.


Orso mi piace tantissimo! Ora che ci penso, così si chiamava il protagonista di un libro che scrissi tempo fa. Aveva i capelli biondi, gli occhi azzurri ed era tendenzialmente glabro.


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Doroteo/Teodoro?



già, è vero, potrebbe essere

invece prima pensavo alla Dora che è un fiume, anzi 2

a proposito di fiumi: Alarico

dalla bellissima poesia dei goti che piegano il corso del Busento e ci mettono il loro re parato a guerra


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fotone? Fotovoltaico?
> ...
> Fotone Lunaiena, vieni alla lavagna...
> 
> suona bene, no?



Fa cagare dai:mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Anche Agostino non mi dispiace, e amo molto Michelangelo...fa pensare ai puttini michelangioleschi, ma anche a un bell'uomo imponente, forte e luminoso, oltre che a tutto il resto che fa per l eternità bella mostra di se'!


----------



## Spider (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Peter è quello che suggerisci tu?


no, io suggerirei... CRISTIANO


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Anche Agostino non mi dispiace, e amo molto Michelangelo...fa pensare ai puttini michelangioleschi, ma anche a un bell'uomo imponente, forte e luminoso, oltre che a tutto il resto che fa per l eternità bella mostra di se'!


Raffaello, Donatello e Leonardo  questa la so!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Che bello Donato!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Raffaello, Donatello e Leonardo  questa la so!


Pur'io:


----------



## Innominata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pur'io:


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Fa cagare dai:mrgreen:


ufffi mi ero impegnata tanto:mrgreen:
allora: Lunapiena nella mitologia greca era Selene, che però al maschile fa Selenio che non mi pare il caso.
la luna crescente era Artemide, Artemisio però non mi piace.
la luna calante era Ecate... non mi sovviene il maschile.
la luna veniva associata alla sera, Esperia... Espero se fa Desgobar di cognome è brutto.
La luna era nipote di Zeus, figlia di Iperione, sorella di Elio e persino zia di Circe, pensa tu i parenti che hai qui dentro.
Questo per dirti che stavo facendo una ricerca sensata... quando ho trovato un quadro che rappresenta Selene, di tal Sebastiano Ricci: che ne dici di Sebastiano? A me piace.


----------



## Innominata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che bello Donato!


Un po' da piccolo paese pedemontano della Marsica...


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Baltea o Riparia?  :mrgreen: Conosco una Dora, una volta in veneto era un nome diffuso.



infatti, mia mamma mi prendeva in giro proprio così, quando le chiedevo come mai non mi avesse chiamato Dora

tra l'altro un suo lontano parente è proprio lo scultore che ha scolpito la Dora e il Po, che adornano tuttora una bella piazza di Torino


----------



## Tubarao (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ufffi mi ero impegnata tanto:mrgreen:
> allora: Lunapiena nella mitologia greca era Selene, che però al maschile fa Selenio che non mi pare il caso.
> la luna crescente era Artemide, Artemisio però non mi piace.
> la luna calante era Ecate... non mi sovviene il maschile.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ufffi mi ero impegnata tanto:mrgreen:
> allora: Lunapiena nella mitologia greca era Selene, che però al maschile fa Selenio che non mi pare il caso.
> la luna crescente era Artemide, Artemisio però non mi piace.
> la luna calante era Ecate... non mi sovviene il maschile.
> ...


Anche a me. Tanto la cultura langue e non faranno battute sulle freccette fino alla maturità.
Mi piace anche Benedetto.


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no, io suggerirei... CRISTIANO



bravo, che bel nome


----------



## Innominata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche a me. Tanto la cultura langue e non faranno battute sulle freccette fino alla maturità.
> Mi piace anche Benedetto.


Quoto, e aggiungo Beniamino:smile:.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ufffi mi ero impegnata tanto:mrgreen:
> allora: Lunapiena nella mitologia greca era Selene, che però al maschile fa Selenio che non mi pare il caso.
> la luna crescente era Artemide, Artemisio però non mi piace.
> la luna calante era Ecate... non mi sovviene il maschile.
> ...



Sebastiano mi piace un sacco a parte che è stato bocciato ce ne sono un sacco qui di Seba...
Cerco un nome no stra usato 
adoro Guglielmo e sta benissimo con il cognome ma è stato bocciato...
Penso che sarà Samu ... sto gia ricamando il fiocco


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Sebastiano mi piace un sacco a parte che è stato bocciato ce ne sono un sacco qui di Seba...
> Cerco un nome no stra usato
> adoro Guglielmo e sta benissimo con il cognome ma è stato bocciato...
> Penso che sarà Samu ... *sto gia ricamando il fiocco*


e abbiamo scoperto l'altra metà della luna
Qui tutta motoseghe... poi invece sei sulla poltrona a dondolo con il tombolo in mano
Bella che sei:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e abbiamo scoperto l'altra metà della luna
> Qui tutta motoseghe... poi invece sei sulla poltrona a dondolo con il tombolo in mano
> Bella che sei:smile:



Ma nessuno vedrà mai il lavoro finito


----------



## scrittore (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ufffi mi ero impegnata tanto:mrgreen:
> allora: Lunapiena nella mitologia greca era Selene, che però al maschile fa Selenio che non mi pare il caso.
> la luna crescente era Artemide, Artemisio però non mi piace.
> la luna calante era Ecate... non mi sovviene il maschile.
> ...


Sebastian...il protagonista bambino della storia infinita...
 piace anche a me!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Sebastiano mi piace un sacco a parte che è stato bocciato ce ne sono un sacco qui di Seba...
> Cerco un nome no stra usato
> adoro Guglielmo e sta benissimo con il cognome ma è stato bocciato...
> Penso che sarà Samu ... sto gia ricamando il fiocco


Priscillo
Bonifacio


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Priscillo
> Bonifacio



Ma scherzi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Luca piace molto a mio marito...


d'accordo, è uno dei due nomi che ho proposto io. Luminoso, corto, e bellissimo.

l'altro è Lorenzo


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordo, è uno dei due nomi che ho proposto io. Luminoso, corto, e bellissimo.
> 
> l'altro è Lorenzo



Si ma io l'ho bocciato cosi impara a bocciare i miei...

Lorenzo mi piace ma ce ne sono tanti qui ...
dove per tanti intendo anche solo due o tre 
ma capisci che qui abito in un poccolo comune di 800 persone i bimbi vanno a scuola tutti insieme i cognomi sono tre o quattro 
ci sono  le pluriclassi e di conseguenza sarebbe bello dare un nome unico ...


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Si ma io l'ho bocciato cosi impara a bocciare i miei...
> 
> Lorenzo mi piace ma ce ne sono tanti qui ...
> dove per tanti intendo anche solo due o tre
> ...


Quindi nomi particolari?
Libero
Camillo
Ardito
Primo
Federico
Arturo


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quindi nomi particolari?
> Libero
> Camillo
> Ardito
> ...



Camillo mi piace ma il cane si chiama cosi


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Si ma io l'ho bocciato cosi impara a bocciare i miei...
> 
> Lorenzo mi piace ma ce ne sono tanti qui ...
> dove per tanti intendo anche solo due o tre
> ...


Capito. peccato: Luca è proprio bello (come Lorenzo). Sai che qui Lorenzo non è diffuso per niente?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Camillo mi piace ma il cane si chiama cosi


Armando.
Belmondo.


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Armando.
> Belmondo.


Belmondo fa cagare secondo me!!! Meglio BELFIGO a sto punto. Dai conte, sii serio...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Belmondo fa cagare secondo me!!! Meglio BELFIGO a sto punto. Dai conte, sii serio...


Rosario
Salvatore
Ciricino:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ric-car-do Ric-car-do Ric-car-do 

(Luigi è orribilissimo)

@lunaiena

Tu vuoi un nome maschio, vero? Che suoni maschio. Cioè: mica con troppe "elle", "emme" "enne", molli molli...
E nemmeno troppe "e", che spengono, appiattiscono...
A me ne sono venuti altri, rari, ma portati e portabili, non è che mi facciano proprio impazzire, ma sono sostenuti, fieri:

Adalberto
Arialdo
Durante
Gilberto
Gualtiero
Ignazio
Lapo
Lanfranco
Manfredi (insisto)
Orfeo
Pietro
Ruggero
Siro
Vittorio


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ric-car-do Ric-car-do Ric-car-do
> 
> (Luigi è orribilissimo)
> 
> ...


ma dai: 'rari ma portati e portabili' Gualtiero, Adalberto, Lanfranco? Arialdo? Da quando ti allieni col grifone e la balestra per l'assedio della torre merlata?  Elkann e Sgarbi ne dovrebbero scoraggiare un altro paio...Il circo è in ribasso...non rimane molto a mio parere


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma dai: 'rari ma portati e portabili' Gualtiero, Adalberto, Lanfranco? Arialdo? Da quando ti allieni col grifone e la balestra per l'assedio della torre merlata?  Elkann e Sgarbi ne dovrebbero scoraggiare un altro paio...Il circo è in ribasso...non rimane molto a mio parere


Giuro giuro che conosco un Arialdo, un Vezio, un Lapo, un Gualtiero, Ignazio si chiama mio cugino, giuro giuro; conosco anche un Vittorio (ha 20 anni, eh), un Lanfranco (idem)...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Giuro giuro che conosco un Arialdo, un Vezio, un Lapo, un Gualtiero, Ignazio si chiama mio cugino, giuro giuro; conosco anche un Vittorio (ha 20 anni, eh), un Lanfranco (idem)...


Ma sì, non dubito, non metto limiti alla strambezza delle frequentazioni altrui :mrgreen: (và che scherzo, più o meno). Anche io conosco dei Vittorio, ma ogni volta che sento il nome mi appare la faccia del fetente...Lapo è diffuso in Toscana, da sempre (ricordi Guido, Lapo e io? ) però anche lui macchiato dall'altro idiota... Gli altri io non credo che sia portabili come tu dici, per quanto molto raramente portati...a meno che non abbia in mente di formare una tua propria crociata o inaugurare un feudo


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> .a meno che non abbia in mente di formare una tua propria crociata o inaugurare un feudo


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

Un nome originale e luminosissimo? *Sirio* 


Se avessi avuto un figlio maschio, però, io l'avrei chiamato *Milo*.
E' breve, orginale, e con un suono dolcissimo. 
:inlove:


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

arrigo
ermanno


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ric-car-do Ric-car-do Ric-car-do
> 
> (Luigi è orribilissimo)
> 
> ...



a parte Lapo che ieri sera ho proposto e mi è stto bocciato 
il resto non mi fanno impazzire ...
concordo su luigi


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

Dimenticavo: *Ernani*


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Dimenticavo: *Ernani*



che culo essertelo ad ricordato


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

a volte posti anagrammi 





lunaiena ha detto:


> che culo essertelo ad ricordato


anagrammi a posti volte


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a volte posti anagrammi anagrammi a posti volte



ma si fa per scherzare!!!
cosi si passa un po il tempo no!


no eh!


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> che culo essertelo ad ricordato





Minerva ha detto:


> a volte posti anagrammi anagrammi a posti volte



:rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma si fa per scherzare!!!
> cosi si passa un po il tempo no!
> 
> 
> no eh!


certo ma!


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

da ragazzina conobbi un vladimiro... bellissimo, mannaggia.
elegante e fiero il nome gli stava proprio bene


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2014)

io sono del parere che ogni nome poi alla fine è bello 
bisogna solo farci l'orecchio ...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> io sono del parere che ogni nome poi alla fine è bello
> bisogna solo farci l'orecchio ...


Deve suonare bene con il cognome...


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2014)

Emanuele

a me piace anche Manuel


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> Emanuele
> 
> a me piace anche Manuel


Manuel sa da piupiu...


----------



## Divì (4 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> :inlove: Lorenzo
> 
> Mi piace molto Nataniele, ma non piace a nessuno


A me piace! Ho conosciuto un Nataniele delizioso, un ragazzo intelligente, simpatico e gentile.

Chissa' se col tempo si e' guastato?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> A me piace! Ho conosciuto un Nataniele delizioso, un ragazzo intelligente, simpatico e gentile.
> 
> Chissa' se col tempo si e' guastato?


Simeone
Simone
Scimmione...


----------



## Principessa (5 Febbraio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> A me piace! Ho conosciuto un Nataniele delizioso, un ragazzo intelligente, simpatico e gentile.
> 
> Chissa' se col tempo si e' guastato?


Si chiama Nathaniel, stesso nome in altra lingua, il tizio che compare nel programma "La mia ossessione". 
È fidanzato con la sua macchina e fa sesso con lei. 
Ho postato il video qui, qualche tempo fa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si chiama Nathaniel, stesso nome in altra lingua, il tizio che compare nel programma "La mia ossessione".
> *È fidanzato con la sua macchina e fa sesso con lei.
> *Ho postato il video qui, qualche tempo fa.


porca zozza. Ma le è fedele?


----------



## Principessa (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porca zozza. Ma le è fedele?


Si, certo, dice di amarla.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si, certo, dice di amarla.


E dove lo infila? nel tubo di scappamento?
Non immagino poi il cunnilingus

Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (8 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E dove lo infila? nel tubo di scappamento?
> Non immagino poi il cunnilingus
> 
> Buscopann


No, la sua posizione preferita è stare sotto di lei. 
Gli piace e gli basta strusciarsi addosso alla sua amata.


----------

